# excluir paquetes específicos en un emerge -uaD world

## essau

hola colegas gentoocistas,

no consigo descubrir cómo excluir paquetes específicos en una actualización world.

Si intento emerge -uaD world

intenta instalar dos paquetes que me dan problemas de instalación (estos no tienen dependencias)

son: xf86-video-vmware  y  xf86-video-openchrome

lógicamente lo primero que he hecho es enmascarlos en el package.mask

pero no consigo nada, pues al hacer el emerge world pide desenmascararlos.

entonces:

ya que esos 2 drivers de vídeo no los necesito para nada (son parte de xorg-drivers)

¿cómo se excluyen en una actualización del sistema para que no bloqueen?

supongo que portage/emerge permitirá hacer un update excluyendo paquetes concretos.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ya llevo un tiempo sin usar Gentoo pero recuerdo que había un --exclude y un --skipfirst para declarar paquetes, que podría servirte para saltearte uno en particular durante la instalación. De todas formas me gustaría ver tu package.mask para ver si están bien declarados allí primero.

¡Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

Puedes mostrarnos tu archivo  package.mask ?

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes que averiguar que paquetes de los que tienes instalados necesitan esos otros que te dan problemas. Prueba con 

```
equery depends xf86-video-vmware xf86-video-openchrome
```

----------

## essau

hola, gracias  todos por responder,

la sintaxis del enmascaramiento en package.mask es correcta,

no era el problema.

En cuanto  a la consulta:

```
equery depends xf86-video-vmware xf86-video-openchrome
```

me dice que el segundo es dependencia del primero y el primero depende de xorg-drivers,

supongo que por eso quiere instalarlos al ser necesarios los xorg.drivers.

He llegado a la conclusión de que el problema no es de portage, sino de la cantidad de

pirulas heterodoxas a la que lo he sometido. Era mi segunda instalación de prueba, la

primera que hago con systemd e intentando instalar Gnome. Me explico.

1. instalé desde el principio la versión testing (~amd64) lo cual creo que es poco recomendable.

2. instalé Gnome-light, la versión 3.12.2 , ya con ciertos problemas de dependencias de xf86-video

tal y como os conté (supongo que fruto de estar en testing).

y 3. para colmo, instalé el overlay Gnome de Layman, donde intenté un update world desde la versión Gnome-ligth 3.12.2 a la nueva 3.14 del ovelay. Lo cual ya resulta completamente suicida.

Haciendo actualizaciones parciales de paquetes quedó una mezcla de Gnome-ligth semi 3.14 bastante chula.

Salvo que al reiniciar ya no hay manera de que arranque ni GDM, ni mediante xinit.

En fin.... disculpadme, es que soy amigo de los experimentos para aprender.

En otra partición mantengo mi Gentoo original, con OpenRC y XFCE que es sólido como una roca, a pesar de estar también en testing.

Seré un buen chico, y me esperaré a que Gentoo integre oficialmente los paquetes de Gnome 3.14 para hacer una instalación correcta y probarlo. 

 :Smile: 

un saludo.

----------

## ek balam

No es *necesario* para xorg-drivers... quita vmware de tu variable VIDEO_CARDS ... y ya no va a querer poner ese xf86-video-vmware o no debiera...  :Razz: 

----------

